# Hymer 12v. Steps



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

Has anyone out there had cause to dismantle and repair steps on a Hymer ?? Mine is intermittent, sometimes retracts OK and other times requiring a nudge with my foot whilst pressing the switch.....Motor needs a clean ?? or any suggestions please...


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

No, I haven't had on in bits but would'nt hesitate if the need arose. One thought though. You need to find out if this is an electrical problem or if the scissor mechanism is seized & preventing the motor moving it. If you look at the way the linkage works, it should be apparent that there is a lot more force required to move the linkages when it is at or near the limits of its range movement. It may be that the linkage has become stiff & the motor is struggling.

Best of luck. Let us know what you find.

D.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

There was some conversation about this recently on the forums. General concensous seemed to be that the steps get dirt in them whilst travelling and just need a good clean (without a total dismantle).

Sure someone will come along shortly and point you in the right direction. 

Hopefully they will as our step is doing exactly the same thing :!: 

Milly


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

The step on my Hymer has been slower than usual in retracting etc. It's the slide in/out type and not a folding one.

I've had a look at it today. There are two plated metal arms underneath which were less than pristine. The two outer edges rest on the housing cover of the step. These were pretty dirty.

It may not be a lasting cure, but I sprayed the two metal arms anfd the underside of the step edges where they meet the cover, with WD40. Then I operated the step in and out a few times.

Result? Step moves as it should; smoothly.


HTH


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Electric Step*

Take off the plastic cover over the motor and spray a load of corrosion block in there ( put cardboard on the drive!) - it prevents corrosion and lubes as well.

Dont forget to spray some on the limit switch as well - it hangs down and stops the motor once the step is retracted


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's joints on the step without doubt, exact same problem for me after the winter. lubricate all jonts(I used silicone spray) thoroughly,activate steps and spray some more.

tony


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

The one thing our Hymer owners manual says about the steps is *Don't *lubricate the mechanism as it encourages dirt to accumulate.

P&L


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

BlackScorpion said:


> Has anyone out there had cause to dismantle and repair steps on a Hymer ?? Mine is intermittent, sometimes retracts OK and other times requiring a nudge with my foot whilst pressing the switch.....Motor needs a clean ?? or any suggestions please...


We have the single slide in / slide out "omni" step which over the winter being laid up , became slow.

A quick spray with " GT 85 silicon spray" (red / black can) and the step reverted to normal action.

Just a quick point , we did employ the services of a certain mobile
machanic whom coated the sides of the step with Grease which resulted in the step packing up within a week. :roll:

Was told by those who know better to use the GT85 and Bob was our uncle......perfecto... :lol:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The retract limit switch is frequently problematical.

More here

http://www.motts.org/Omnistep.htm

C.


----------

